# Tpms?



## Elwood (May 15, 2013)

Hello! I have a 2012 Eco with the tire pressure monitoring system. I have one tire that twice now in the past two months, has given me a false warning, with a 14psi low reading. I have taken the wheel off & soaped the complete tire, rim seat, & valve stem. No leaks noted! The pressure was verified equal to the other tires, so this confirms a false reading of that tire. Does anyone know what the part is that controls the tire pressure reading for that tire? I would like to change that part, to correct this problem.


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

Elwood said:


> Hello! I have a 2012 Eco with the tire pressure monitoring system. I have one tire that twice now in the past two months, has given me a false warning, with a 14psi low reading. I have taken the wheel off & soaped the complete tire, rim seat, & valve stem. No leaks noted! The pressure was verified equal to the other tires, so this confirms a false reading of that tire. Does anyone know what the part is that controls the tire pressure reading for that tire? I would like to change that part, to correct this problem.


At 7-8 years old, your TPMS batteries are reaching the end of their useful life. 

Have you ever replaced your TPMS wheel units? 

You can rotate your tires, reprogram TPMS and see if the problem follows the wheel just to be sure.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## booyakashao (Dec 7, 2018)

It's the TPMS sensor. Since you need to remove the tire to replace this part, you should probably go to a tire shop you trust to get it done. Last time I had one replaced it cost me less than $70.


----------



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

Elwood said:


> Does anyone know what the part is that controls the tire pressure reading for that tire? I would like to change that part, to correct this problem.


The sensors are on Rockauto priced in the 20-50 dollar range (plus shipping) 

https://www.rockauto.com/en/catalog...ressure+monitoring+system+(tpms)+sensor,12036

You will need to pop the bead off the rim to replace one - in short, it mounts on the backside of the valve stem. The new one must be sync'd to the system. 

I've paid ~60 bucks at Discount Tire to have one replaced, part + labor + tax. 

HTH.

Doug

.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Check tire pressure moniter prices on ebay......I find a set of four usually below $50.00 with free shipping and have purchased many over the years for our shop trucks.

Rob


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

Yep, and it’s recommended to replace them all as a set. If one goes, the others are soon to follow...


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

For the first 2+ years I could not maintain the correct readings on the display. G.M. did the 'Free' Oil changes and rotations yet not once did they re-calibrate the TPMS after rotations. Sloppy lazy work that cost me many Quarters


----------



## Elwood (May 15, 2013)

Yes, After buying a VDO tpms sensor at a local auto parts store for $54, I found them on Ebay for $29. I have another one that has lost battery power, so I guess 7-yrs. is about max. battery life. I also bought a cheap Reset/Relearn tool on Ebay that got god reviews despite the low price. If this doesn't work so well, I noticed a TPMS Scan & Diagnostic tool (Autel TS408) also on Ebay for $120 that would probably do everything I would need.


----------

